#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Άρθρο 14: Τοποθέτηση κτηρίου κατά ΝΟΚ - πίσω και πλάγιο όριο

## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα  :Χαρούμενος: 
Μετα απο τις συζητησεις που εχουμε κανει εδω προσπαθησα να ομαδοποιησω τις παραγραφους 1α εως και 1στ του Αρθρου 14 μια και εγω με τις πολλες περιπτωσεις ποτε δεν τα πηγαινα καλα....... .Εχω καταληξει σε καποια συμπερασματα τα παραθετω και οποιος θελει ας πει καμμια αποψη . 
*
Ποτε υπαρχει υποχρεωση για αποσταση Δ απο το πισω οριο*

Στο πισω οριο υπαρχει παντα υποχρεωση ακαλυπτου διαστασεως τουλαχιστον Δ εκτος αν στο ομμορο οικοπεδο υπαρχει κτισμα (ανεξαρτητου χρησης και χρονολογιας κατασκευης) το οποιο εφαπτεται στο οριο.
Αν εφαπτεται λοιπον ο ομμορος το κτιριο μας ειτε τοποθετειται σε επαφη με το οριο ειτε σε αποσταση Δ (_που δεν μπορει να μειωθει με χρηση της &1στ_)

*Ποτε υπαρχει υποχρεωση για αποσταση δ απο το πλαγιο οριο:*

Στο πλαγιο οριο υπαρχει υποχρεωση ακαλυπτου διαστασεως τουλαχιστον δ οταν ισχυουν *ταυτοχρονα* οι τεσσερις πιο κατω οροι:
-Ειμαστε σε περιοχη που ισχυε το πρωην πανταχοθεν ελευθερο συστημα δομησης ή ασυνεχες (και μονο αυτα )
-Στο ομμορο οικοπεδο υπαρχει κτισμα που ειναι κατασκευασμενο μετα την ενταξης της περιοχης στο σχεδιο
-Η αποσταση του ομμορου κτισματος απο το πλαγιο οριο ειναι >1μ 
-Το ομμορο κτισμα εχει ανοιγματα προς το πλαγιο οριο

Σε ολες τις αλλες περιπτωσεις δεν εχω υποχρεωση για υποχρεωτικο ακαλυπτο προς το πλαγιο οριο και ειτε εφαπτομαι στο οριο ειτε αφηνω προαιρετικο ακαλυπτο διαστασης τουλαχιστον δ (_που δεν μπορει να μειωθει με χρηση της &1στ_)
*
&1στ*
Στις περιπτωσεις που εχουμε υποχρεωση για ακαλυπτο δ ή Δ (τονιζω μονο οταν υπαρχει υποχρεωση) και δεν προκυπτει κτιριο διαστασεως 9μ δυναται να χρησιμοποιηθει η παραγραφος 1στ του αρθρου 14 και να μειωθουν οι υποχρεωτικοι ακαλυπτοι.Εαν μετα την μειωση των υποχρεωτικων ακαλυπτων η διασταση αυτων ειναι μικροτερη του 1μ το κτιριο ειτε εφαπταται στο οριο ειτε τοποθετειται σε αποσταση 1μ απο αυτο.

Αν υπαρχει υποχρεωση και απο τα δυο πλαγια ορια για ακαλυπτο δ και εφαρμοζουμε την 1στ με αποτελεσμα να μειωνονται οι ακαλυπτοι (κατα το ιδιο μεγεθος) απο δεξια και αριστερα τοσο ωστε  η διαστασης τους να ειναι μικροτερη του 1μ τοτε το κτιριο εφαπτεται απο το ενα οριο και αφηνουμε ολο τον ακαλυπτο προς το αλλο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα

***πλαγιο οριο (συμπληρωση)

*Περιπτωση οπου το κοινο οριο ειναι πλαγιο για το οικοπεδο μας αλλα για το ομμορο οικοπεδο ειναι πισω οριο σε περιοχες που το πρωην συστημα δομησης επετρεπε επαφη με το πλαγιο οριο πχ στο συνεχες.*

Να συμπληρωσω οτι υποχρεωση για αποσταση δ απο  το πλαγιο οριο του οικοπεδου μας  εχουμε και στο συνεχες συστημα οταν συνορευουμε κατα το πλαγιο αυτο οριο με ομμορο οικοπεδο που εχει κτισμα το οποιο απεχει αποσταση μεγαλυτερη απο 1μ απο το οριο και που το κοινο οριο ειναι μεν για το οικοπεδο μας πλαγιο αλλα για το ομμορο ειναι πισω οριο.Τοτε λοιπον δεν εχει εφαρμογη η &1.ε που αναφερει:

“Όταν το οικόπεδο βρίσκεται σε περιοχές που προβλεπόταν λόγω πρώην συστημάτων δόμησης η τοποθέτηση του κτιρίου σε επαφή *με πλάγιο κοινό όριο*,το κτίσμα μπορεί να τοποθετείται σε επαφή με το πλάγιο κοινό όριο ανεξάρτητα θέσης και χρόνου κατασκευής του κτίσματος του όμορου οικοπέδου.”

*Λογω του οτι το οριο μας δεν ειναι κοινο πλαγιο αλλα ειναι πλαγιο για εμας και πισω για το ομμορο εχουμε υποχρεωση να σεβαστουμε τον ακαλυπτο που εχει αφησει ο ομμορος και να αφησουμε δ.*

Αυτο προκυπτει και απο το σχημα της τεχνικη οδηγιας που επισυναπτω οπου ο ομμορος Α ειναι γωνιακο οικοπεδο που εχει αφησει ακαλυπτο ΔXΔ αλλα λογω του οτι στα γωνιακα οικοπεδα δεν υπαρχει πισω οριο αλλα μονο πλαγιο στο τμημα ΑΒ που ειναι πλαγιο οριο και για εμας και για τον ομμορο Α δηλαδη ειναι κοινο πλαγιο οριο δεν εχουμε υποχρεωση για δ συμφωνα με την &1ε.
Στο τμημα ΒΓ οπου για εμας ειναι πλαγιο αλλα για τον ομμορο Β ειναι πισω οριο *δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει κοινο πλαγιο οριο* δεν εχει εφαρμογη η &1ε και υπαρχει υποχρεωση αποστασης δ απο το οριο.

Υ.Γ 
Ολα αυτα που γραφω ειναι προσωπικες αποψεις και ελπιζω να ειναι και σωστες.................

----------

Xάρης

----------


## ioannhs

ismini λίγο τη βοήθειά σου. Στο σκαρίφημά σου υπάρχει δεξιά και κάτω γωνιακό οικόπεδο.
1. το αριστερό όριο είναι πλευρικό (?) για να μιλάμε για δ ή πίσω για να μιλάμε για Δ. (είσαι απόλυτη για πλευρικό)
2. Ομοίως και για το πάνω.
3.Με τις τιμές 0.80<1 μ όπως φαίνεται στο σχήμα το μυαλό μου πάει στη λογική των 9 μέτρων που όταν ισχύει το κτίριο εφάπτεται του κοινού ορίου χωρίς όμως ο ΝΟΚ να ξεκαθαρίζει αν είναι Δ (ΠΊΣΩ) ή δ(ΠΛΑΓΙΟ). 
4. Υπάρχει κάποιο γραπτό που να επιβεβαιώνει ότι στα γωνιακά οικόπεδα υπάρχουν μόνο πλευρικά όρια ?
5. Παραθέτω ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο (αν και δεν υπάρχουν σαφής απαντήσεις) που βρήκα από το ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣΤΜΗΜΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ
Ερωτήσεις 9ης Σύσκεψης ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ β€“ Υ.ΔΟΜ Δήμων Κ.Μακεδονίας
6) Σύμφωνα με το τοπογραφικό που επισυνάπτεται (σε Α4) το οικόπεδο έχει πρόσωπο σε τρειςδρόμους (σχήμα π). το μοναδικό κοινό όριο του με άλλο οικόπεδο θεωρείται ως πίσω όριο
οικοπέδου ή ως κοινό πλάγιο όριο (ερωτάται για την τοποθέτηση του κτιρίου στο οικόπεδο
σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 14) Στο τοπογραφικό που επισυνάπτεται το οικόπεδο εμφανίζεται
δισγωνιαίο συνεπώς το κοινό του όριο με τα όμορα είναι πλάγιο όριο, αφού άλλωστε τέτοιο είναι
και για τα δυο όμορα ακίνητα. *Σε περίπτωση γωνιακού οικοπέδου* εκτός από τον υποχρεωτικό
ακάλυπτο δxδ στην απέναντι γωνία του οικοπέδου, πέραν της απόστασης δ το κτίριο μπορεί να
εφάπτεται στα όρια του οικοπέδου; ποιες από τις υπόλοιπες διατάξεις του άρθρου 14 έχουν
εφαρμογή σε αυτά τα οικόπεδα; 
*Απάντηση*
Δεν αναφέρεται ρητά αν η υποχρέωση της παρ ζ του αρθ 14 για τα γωνιακά είναι επιπλέον ή είναι
η μοναδική, ενώ γίνεται ρητή αναφορά στην εξασφάλιση των 9 μέτρων. πάντως όπως η
υποχρέωση αυτή είναι διατυπωμένη (η σε θέση που η επιφάνεια αυτή συνέχεται με τους
ακάλυπτους των ομόρων ιδιοκτησιών) φαίνεται να πρέπει να λαμβάνονται κατά περίπτωση υπόψη και οι
λοιπές διατάξεις του ίδιου άρθρου που αφορούν σε πλάγια όρια.

----------


## ISMINI_82

** Λοιπον:

1.Το κατω δεξια οικοπεδο οπως και το κατω αριστερα οικοπεδο ειναι γωνιακα.Τα γωνιακα οικοπεδα δεν εχουν πισω οριο.Εχουν μονο πλαγια ορια.
Στην &64 του Αρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ αναφερεται χαρακτηριστικα:
_Πλάγια όρια γωνιακού, δισγωνιαίου ή διαμπερούς οικοπέδου είναι όλα τα όρια των οικοπέδων αυτών με τις όμορες ιδιοκτησίες._

2.Το πανω δεξια οικοπεδο οπως και το πανω αριστερα ειναι μεσαια οικοπεδα και το οριο τους ως προς το υποεξεταση οικοπεδο του σκαριφηματος ειναι πισω οριο.Τα  ορια ομως του υποεξεταση οικοπεδου ως προς τα πανω δεξια και αριστερα μεσαια οικοπεδα του σκαριφηματος της Τεχνικης οδηγιας ειναι μεσαια.Αρα δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για κοινα πλαγια ορια..

Ο ΝΟΚ στις & 63 και 64 του αρθρου 2 αναφερει:
_Πίσω όριο μεσαίου οικοπέδου είναι αυτό που δεν έχει κανένα κοινό σημείο με τη ρυμοτομική γραμμή, βρίσκεται στην πιο απομακρυσμένη απόσταση από το πρόσωπο του οικοπέδου και δεν είναι πλάγιο όριο._

_Πλάγια όρια μεσαίου οικοπέδου είναι αυτά που το ένα άκρο τους βρίσκεται επί της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής ή έχουν κοινό άκρο με το τμήμα πλάγιου ορίου που βρίσκεται επί της ρυμοτομικής γραμμής και δεν είναι πίσω όριο. Πλάγια όρια γωνιακού, δισγωνιαίου ή διαμπερούς οικοπέδου είναι όλα τα όρια των οικοπέδων αυτών με τις όμορες ιδιοκτησίες._

3.Με τον Γοκ δεν επιτρεποταν με χρηση της εννιαμετρου να αφεθει αποσταση απο το οριο μικροτερη απο ενα μετρο.Το κτιριο επρεπε ή να εφαπτεται στο οριο ή να απεχει τουλαχιστον 1μ.
Αποσταση μικροτερη του ενος μετρου απο το κοινο πλαγιο οριο θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι δεσμευτικη για εμας και ως εκ τουτου εχουμε το δικαιωμα ειτε να κολησουμε στο οριο ειτε να τοποθετησουμε το κτιριο μας σε αποσταση δ.Στο σκαριφημα επιλεγεται να τοποθετηθει το κτιριο σε επαφη. 

4.Τα γωνιακα τα δισγωνιαια και τα διαμπερη οικοπεδη δεν εχουν πισω ορια αλλα μονο πλαγια.
_&64 του Αρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ_
_Πλάγια όρια γωνιακού, δισγωνιαίου ή διαμπερούς οικοπέδου είναι όλα τα όρια των οικοπέδων αυτών με τις όμορες ιδιοκτησίες._

5. Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι και στα γωνιακα οικοπεδα εξεταζουμε ολες τις προυποθεσεις του αρθρου 14.Δεν θεωρω λογικο πχ κατα το ενα πλαγιο οριο να μην υπαρχει δικαιωμα επαφης και εμεις να παμε να κολησουμε και να αφησουμε ακαλυπτο στην γωνια δxδ.Οταν δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα επαφης οφειλουμε καθολο το μηκος του πλαγιου οριου μας να αφησουμε δ.

Ξανατονιζω οτι επειδη το θεμα της τοποθετησης του κτιριου ειναι πολυ κρισιμο ολα αυτα που αναφερω δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο προσωπικες αποψεις........................

----------

ioannhs, Xάρης

----------


## tserpe

Γνωριζεται τι συμβαινει με τα γωνιακα οικοπεδα και την θεση τοποθετησης του κτιριου.
Στο Αρθρο 14 $ζ λεει: 
ζ) Σε γωνιακά οικόπεδα αφήνεται υποχρεωτικά ακάλυπτος δΧδ στην *απέναντι  της γωνίας θέση του οικοπέδου* ή σε θέση που η επιφάνεια αυτή συνέχεται  με τους ακάλυπτους των όμορων ιδιοκτησιών, με την επιφύλαξη της  προηγούμενης παραγράφου.
Τι συμβαινει στην περιπτωση που ειναι γωνιακο αλλα μη ορθογωνιο...οπως η περιπτωση το σχηματος?
ειναι σωστο το δ?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το δ μπροστά στην πρασιά.
Επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο εν λόγω οικόπεδο, έστω και να είναι τραπέζιο το σχήμα του. Στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία όπως βλέπουμε το σχέδιο θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ακάλυπτος χώρος δ*δ.

----------


## tserpe

Τι εννοει στην απεναντι της γωνιας θεση του οικοπεδου.?

----------


## Xάρης

Διαγωνίως απέναντι της γωνίας που σχηματίζουν οι δυο τεμνόμενες ρυμοτομικές γραμμές.
Όπως σου είπα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου, η πάνω δεξιά στο σχέδιό σου.
Υπάρχουν και σχετικά παραδείγματα στις Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του Δεκ 2012.

----------


## ΦΙΛ

> Καλημερα 
> Μετα απο τις συζητησεις που εχουμε κανει εδω προσπαθησα να ομαδοποιησω τις παραγραφους 1α εως και 1στ του Αρθρου 14 μια και εγω με τις πολλες περιπτωσεις ποτε δεν τα πηγαινα καλα....... .Εχω καταληξει σε καποια συμπερασματα τα παραθετω και οποιος θελει ας πει καμμια αποψη . 
> *
> Ποτε υπαρχει υποχρεωση για αποσταση Δ απο το πισω οριο*
> 
> Στο πισω οριο υπαρχει παντα υποχρεωση ακαλυπτου διαστασεως τουλαχιστον Δ εκτος αν στο ομμορο οικοπεδο υπαρχει κτισμα (ανεξαρτητου χρησης και χρονολογιας κατασκευης) το οποιο εφαπτεται στο οριο.
> Αν εφαπτεται λοιπον ο ομμορος το κτιριο μας ειτε τοποθετειται σε επαφη με το οριο ειτε σε αποσταση Δ (_που δεν μπορει να μειωθει με χρηση της &1στ_)
> 
> *Ποτε υπαρχει υποχρεωση για αποσταση δ απο το πλαγιο οριο:*
> ...


καλησπερα θα ηταν ευκολο να μου εξηγησεις το ''ταυτοχρονα και για τα τεσσερα αρθρα''  σε παρακαλω ?
 Δηλαδη εαν ισχυει μονο το ενα απο τα αρθρα δεν εχουμε υποχρεωση αποστασης δ ?
Το ρωτω διοτι εχω σε πλαγιο οριο κτισμα το οποιο: εχει ανοιγματα + ειναι και σε αποσταση περιπου 3μετρων + η αδεια του εχει βγει με ΓΟΚ ή ΝΟΚ (δε το ξερω ακομη) + στη περιοχη δεν ισχυουν τα παλαιοτερα συστηματα δομησης.
Πρεπει να τηρησω λοιπον αποσταση δ απο τα πλαγια? Διοτι αν ισχυει το ''ταυτοχρονα'' το οποιο ανεφερες τοτε δε χρειαζεται να αφησω αποσταση δ !?!

ευχαριστω

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα.
Να τονισω ότι όλα τα παρακατω αποτελουν προσωπικες αποψεις ισως και λανθασμενες………..

Βασικα ως προς την τοποθετηση του κτιριου ως προς κοινο οριο που είναι πλαγιο για το οικοπεδο του υπο-ανεγερση κτιριου αλλα και πλαγιο και για το οικοπεδο του ομμορου κτιριου ,θεωρω οτι πρεπει να απανταμε κάθε φορα σε τεσσερα βασικα ερωτηματα :

1.Το ομμορο κτιριο που απεχει αποσταση από κοινο πλαγιο οριο είναι κατασκευασμενο πριν ή μετα την ενταξη της περιοχης στο σχεδιο?
2.Υποχρεωναν οι διαταξεις τον ομμορο όταν εχτιζε, ως προς το πλαγιο του οριο να αφησει ακαλυπτο ?
3.Ποιες είναι οι διαστασεις πλαγιου ακαλυπτου που εχει αφησει ο ομμορος ?
4.Εχει ανοιγματα ο ομμορος ως προς το κοινο οριο ?

1.Ξεκιναμε λοιπον από το πρωτο  βημα-ερωτημα.
Αν το ομμορο κτιριο είναι κατασκευασμενο πριν την ενταξη της περιοχης στο σχεδιο τοτε από την παραγραφο 1δ εχουμε δικαιωμα επαφης (εξολοκληρου ή εν μερει) με το κοινο πλαγιο οριο.Οπου δεν εφαπτομαστε με το οριο θα πρεπει να απεχουμε διασταση τουλαχιστον δ.

Εάν λοιπον το ομμορο είναι κατασκευασμενο πριν την ενταξη της περιοχης στο σχεδιο δεν προχωραμε στο επομενο βημα-ερωτημα και από την παραγραφο 1δ το κτιριο μας τοποθετειται σε επαφη με το κοινο οριο και οπου δεν εφαπτεται θα πρεπει να απεχει αποσταση τουλαχιστον δ.

Εστω ότι ο ομμορος είναι κατασκευασμενος μετα την ενταξη της περιοχης στο σχεδιο και απεχει αποσταση από το πλαγιο του οριο.Προχωραμε στο επομενο βημα-ερωτημα.

2.Αναρωτιομαστε αν οι διαταξεις που ισχυαν υποχρεωσαν τον ομμορο να αφησει ακαλυπτο ως προς το πλαγιο οριο του ή αν ο ακαλυπτος αυτος εχει αφεθει ενώ υπηρχε δικαιωμα επαφης.
Στο ερωτημα αυτό μας απανταει η παραγραφος 1ε.
Μας λεει λοιπον η συγκεκριμενη παραγραφο ότι στις περιοχες που τα πρωην συστηματα δομησης της περιοχης επετρεπαν επαφη με το πλαγιο οριο (πχ συνεχες συστημα), εάν τυχον ο ομμορος εχει αφησει ακαλυπτο, τοτε εμεις δεν εχουμε υποχρεωση να σεβαστουμε τον ακαλυπτο αυτό.Και αρα εχουμε δικαιωμα επαφης.Οπου το κτιριο μας δεν εφαπτεται τοποθετειται υποχρεωτικα σε αποσταση τουλαχιστον δ.

Αν λοιπον το πρωην συστημα δομησης της περιοχης επετρεπε στον ομμορο επαφη με το πλαγιο οριο του οικοπεδου του και αυτος επελεξε να αφησει αποσταση από αυτό τοτε δεν προχωραμε στο επομενο βημα-ερωτημα και από την παραγραφο 1ε το κτιριο μας τοποθετειται σε επαφη με το κοινο οριο και οπου δεν εφαπτεται θα πρεπει να απεχει αποσταση τουλαχιστον δ.

Εστω ότι ο ομμορος είναι κατασκευασμενος μετα την ενταξη της περιοχης στο σχεδιο ,απεχει αποσταση από το πλαγιο του οριο και οι διαταξεις που ισχυαν όταν εχτιζε τον υποχρεωσαν να αφησει αυτή την αποσταση (Μονο το πρωην Πανταχοθεν υποχρεωνε).Προχωραμε στο επομενο βημα-ερωτημα.

 3.Καμμια προηγουμενη διαταξη δεν επετρεπε τοποθετηση κτιριου σε αποσταση μικροτερη του ενός μετρου από το πλαγιο οριο.Ως εκ τουτου αν ο ομμορος εχει αποσταση μικροτερη από 1μ η αποσταση αυτή είναι καθ υπερβαση των διαταξεων που ισχυαν όταν εχτιζε. 
Μια από τις προυποθεσεις που θετει η 1β για να υποχρεωθουμε σε αποσταση τουλαχιστον δ από το οριο είναι να υπαρχει ομμορος πλαγιος ακαλυπτος διαστασης τουλαχιστον 1μ.
Μας λεει δηλαδη ότι αν ο ομμορος εχει αφησει πλαγιο ακαλυπτο μικροτερο από 1μ αυτος είναι καθ υπερβαση,και αρα εμεις δεν εχουμε υποχρεωση να σεβαστουμε τον συγκεκριμενο ομμορο ακαλυπτο.
Το κτιριο μας τοποθετειται σε επαφη με το κοινο οριο και οπου δεν εφαπτεται αφηνουμε αποσταση τουλαχιστον δ.

Εστω ότι ο ομμορος είναι κατασκευασμενος μετα την ενταξη της περιοχης στο σχεδιο ,απεχει αποσταση από το πλαγιο του οριο ιση η μεγαλυτερη από 1μ και οι διαταξεις που ισχυαν όταν εχτιζε τον υποχρεωσαν να αφησει αυτή την αποσταση (Μονο το πρωην Πανταχοθεν υποχρεωνε).
Προχωραμε στο τελευταιο βημα-ερωτημα.

4.Εχει ο ομμορος ανοιγματα προς το κοινο οριο?Αν όχι τοτε από την 1β εχουμε δικαιωμα επαφης με το κοινο οριο και οπου το κτιριο μας δεν εφαπτεται θα πρεπει να απεχει τουλαχιστον δ.
Αν όμως ο ομμορος εχει ανοιγματα προς το κοινο οριο τοτε η 1β μας υποχρεωνει να αφησουμε αποσταση τουλαχιστον δ από το κοινο πλαγιο οριο. 
Αν λογω αυτης της αποστασης δ προκυπτει κτιριο διαστασης μικροτερης των 9μ τοτε εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να μειωσουμε την αποσταση από το οριο εφαρμοζωντας την παραγραφο 1στ.
Η 1στ εφαρμοζεται μονο στις περιπτωσεις που υποχρεωνομαστε να αφησουμε αποσταση και όχι οταν εχουμε δικαιωμα επαφης και εμεις επιλεγουμε να αφησουμε αποσταση από το οριο. Να σημειωσω εδώ ότι το αρθρο 14 στην αρχη αναφερει οτι η τοποθέτηση του κτιρίου στο οικόπεδο θα πρεπει να διασφαλίζει την απρόσκοπτη πρόσβαση ατόμων με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων σε αυτό.Η παραγραφος 1στ δινει ελαχιστη αποσταση από το οριο το 1μ, διασταση που σε καποιες περιπτωσεις δεν επαρκει για την προσβασιμοτητα ΑΜΕΑ συμφωνα με το «Σχεδιαζοντας για Ολους».Θεωρω ότι εδώ πρεπει να δωθει διευκρινηση………

Επισης θεωρω ότι χρειαζεται διευκρινηση η περιπτωση που η περιοχη είναι νεα ενταξη και στην οποια ισχυε η ελευθερη τοποθετηση κατά ΓΟΚ 85 και δεν υπηρχαν πρωην συστηματα δομησης.
Στις νεες ενταξεις στις περιπτωσεις που ο ομμορος ειχε το δικαιωμα να τοποθετησει το κτιριο του σε επαφη με το πλαγιο του οριο και αυτος εχει επιλεξει να να αφησει αποσταση>1μ από το κοινο οριο και εχει και ανοιγματα προς το κοινο οριο τοτε εμεις εχουμε υποχρεωση για αποσταση δ από το οριο ή εχουμε δικαιωμα επαφης με αυτό? 
Καποιος θα μπορουσε να ισχυριστει ότι από την 1β προκυπτει υποχρεωση για δ.Γιατι όμως θα πρεπει να σεβαστουμε τον πλαγιο ακαλυπτο σε έναν ομμορο που ειχε το δικαιωμα ελευθερης τοποθετησης το κτιριου του μεσα στο οικοπεδο (και αρα μπορουσε και να κολλησει στο πλαγιο οριο) και δεν σεβομαστε τον πλαγιο ακαλυπτο ομμορου που είναι   είναι χτισμενος σε πρωην συνεχες συστημα που και εδώ ο ομμορος ειχε δικαιωμα επαφης αλλα συμφωνα με την 1ε εχουμε και εμεις δικαιωμα επαφης ?

----------


## meli marin

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε περίπτωση γωνιακού οικοπέδου μπορεί να εφάπτεται το κτίσμα σε κάποιο όριο? Υποθέτουμε ότι τα γειτονικά είναι αδόμητα.

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. ΝΟΚ, άρθρο 14, §1.δ και §1.ζ.

----------


## Ellital

Καλησπέρα, τι συμβαίνει με το όριο που προκύπτει από κάθεη ιδιοκτησία; Έχουν εφαρμογή οι παραπάνω διατάξεις ή που αναφέρεται κάτι σχετικό; Αν δεν, μπορούμε να κολλήσουμε το κτίριο ελεύθερα στην πλευρά αυτή;

----------


## Xάρης

Εμμέσως προκύπτει από τις Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του Δεκ.2012:

"Διακρίνονται δύο περιπτώσεις : 

α) Σε περίπτωση που έχει συσταθεί κάθετη ιδιοκτησία και οι οικοδομές των συνιδιοκτητών *απέχουν μεταξύ τους την προβλεπόμενη από τον παρόντα νόμο απόσταση*, τότε το ποσοστό του ελευθέρου χώρου πιλοτής ελέγχεται για κάθε οικοδομή ξεχωριστά. 

β)  Σε περίπτωση που οι οικοδομές *εφάπτονται στο καθορισμένο κοινό όριο της κάθετης συνιδιοκτησίας*, τότε το ποσοστό του ελευθέρου χώρου πιλοτής ελέγχεται επί του ενιαίου πλέον κτηρίου των συνιδιοκτητών."

----------

Ellital

----------


## Ellital

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη!

----------


## amitt

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω την εξής περίπτωση: Σε όμορο οικόπεδο (πλάγιο όριο) υπάρχει κτίσμα που το ισόγειο έχει κατασκευασθεί πριν από την ένταξη της περιοχής στο σχέδιο πόλης, χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια. Μετά την ένταξη της περιοχής στο σχέδιο, έγινε νομιμοποίηση του ισογείου και προσθήκη ορόφου (ΓΟΚ 2000). Το κτίριο απέχει απόσταση 2,70 μ. από το όριο του οικοπέδου. Θα λάβουμε υπόψη ως χρόνο κατασκευής του κτιρίου το ισόγειο ή την μετέπειτα προσθήκη, για το αν θα πάρουμε ή όχι απόσταση από το πλάγιο όριο του οικοπέδου μας;

----------


## alner

Τελικά Ismini σχετικά με την τελευταία παράγραφο που αφορά το κοινό πλάγιο όριο όμορων οικοπέδων είχαμε καμία διευκρίνηση ? Έπειτα πάντως από έρευνα που έκανα δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Εάν ισχύει πάντως η 1β σε νέες εντάξεις που το κτίριο τοποθετήθηκε ελεύθερα σύμφωνα με τον ΓΟΚ σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δυσχεραίνει δραματικά τον σχεδιασμό και ίσως τον κάνει και αδύνατο σε μερικές περιπτώσεις.Πχ κάποιος είχε αφήσει χώρο στο οικόπεδο του για προσθήκη κατ΄επέκταση με την προοπτική να εφάπτεται με το κοινό πλάγιο όριο. Τώρα αν υποχρεωθεί να αφήσει δ η όλη πρόβλεψη του ανατρέπεται.

----------


## Alex V

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι, σε περιοχή εντός σχεδίου όπου ίσχυε το πρώην πανταχόθεν ελεύθερο, το οικόπεδο που με ενδιαφέρει συνορεύει προς Βορρά με οικόπεδο που έχει κτίσμα:
-κατασκευασμένο προ της ένταξης στο σχέδιο
- σε απόσταση 8μ άρα >1 μ από το κοινό όριο
-με ανοίγματα προς το κοινό όριο.

Βάσει ΝΟΚ 14.1.β: Όταν η αποσταση του ομορου κτισματος απο το πλαγιο οριο ειναι >1μ και εχει ανοιγματα προς το πλαγιο οριο => αφήνουμε δ από πλάγιο όριο
Βάσει όμως ΝΟΚ 14.1.δ όταν το όμορο έχει κτίσμα που προϋφίσταται της ένταξης στο σχέδιο=> το κτίριο επιτρέπεται να εφάπτεται.

Αντικρούουν αυτές οι δύο νομίζω. Εγώ μπορώ να τοποθετήσω το νέο κτίριο εφαπτομενικά στο όριο?

----------


## Xάρης

Η περίπτωση δ της §1 του άρθρου 14 του ΝΟΚ είναι μια *εξαίρεση* του κανόνα.
Ο *κανόνας* για τα πλάγια όρια αναφέρεται στην περίπτωση β.

Σύμφωνα με την εξαίρεση λοιπόν της περίπτωσης δ, όταν συμβαίνουν ένα από τα εξής:
i) το όμορο οικόπεδο είναι *αδόμητο*,
ii) το όμορο οικόπεδο έχει *κτίσμα που ανεγέρθηκε προ της ένταξης στο σχέδιο*,

τότε το κτήριο μας μπορούμε να το τοποθετήσουμε:
_ είτε σε *επαφή* με το κοινό πλάγιο όριο
_ είτε σε *απόσταση δ*.

----------


## tympos

Ερώτηση: Έχω οικόπεδο 8μ πρόσωπο επί 5μ βάθος. Αριστερά και δεξιά υπάρχουν κτήρια. Πίσω δεν υπάρχει κτήριο.

Όπως ερμηνεύω τον νόμο αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι μπορώ να κολήσω πίσω και σε μια από τις δύο πλευρές μέχρι να συμπληρώσω κάλυψη 70%. Δηλαδή να κάνψ χρήση της παραγράφου 1 στ του άρθρου 14 το νοκ. Η μόνη μου ανησυχία είναι ότι τελικά εγώ δεν θα κάνω κτήριο 9μ αλλά κτήριο 5,6μ λόγω υποχρεωτικού ακαλύπτου. Σωστά ερμηνεύω ότι μπορώ?

----------


## Fotios gazepidi

*Fotis Gazepidis <fgazepidis@gconstructions.com>*


16:36 (18 minutes ago)




to poleodomia














Καλησπέρα σας,

Το ερώτημα μου αφορά περίπτωση οικοπέδου στο Μαρούσι που εντάχθηκε στο σχέδιο το 1992, δηλαδή μετά την έναρξη ισχύος των διατάξεων του νόμου 1577/1985.

Βάσει της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 14 του ΝΟΚ το κτίριο όπου δεν εφάπτεται στο πίσω όριο αφήνει απόσταση Δ (4.3μ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση για ύψος κτιρίου 13μ).
Λόγω μικρού μεγέθους αλλά και βάθους οικοπέδου το κτίριο δεν διασφαλίζει διάσταση 9μ αν (ή όπου) δεν εφάπτεται στο πίσω όριο.

Για οικόπεδο που ανήκει σε περιοχή που εντάχθηκε στο σχέδιο μετά την έναρξη ισχύος των διατάξεων του νόμου 1577/1985, δύναται να γίνει χρήση της *παρ. 1στ του άρθρου 14 του ΝΟΚ;*

----------

